# 811 - P3.33 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Software Version: P3.33 for 811

maintenance release which improves a software filter for network system information content and prepares for a future release which will reduce the occurrence of "no info" in the EPG as well as improve screen positioning control.
 

Personal note:
It is my understanding that this update is much smaller than the P3.32 update. It is a maintenance version that updates the network tables and does general preparation for the next release expected in January. The impression I get is that the update was split into 2, in order to avoid any potential corner case issues during the Holiday.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

My experience thus far with 3.33 (after cold boot).

- Still able to easily reproduce "no info" using channel up/down (before and after cold boot). Still no way to get out of it other than reset.

- Long delay to full screen EPG still present and random/seldom. Haven't tried hard enough yet though to see if this will cause a BSOD as it did in 3.30.

- A new condition popped up after reproducing no info where no station appeared to be selected - either OTA or SAT - and all I saw was a black screen - had to press channel up to get something to come up. Will see if I can reproduce this.

- HD and OTA stations are fine - no fuzzy picture or anything. Although I didn't get 3.32.

- Up/Down buttons still appear to have no affect in the Local Channel "Add DTV" screen. The only way to enter a station is to do a scan or to enter manually using the number pad.

- OTA tuning seems a little "faster" perhaps?

- In summary: no noticable differences between 3.30 and 3.33


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

logray said:


> ...- In summary: no noticable differences between 3.30 and 3.33


Good enough reason for me NOT to download it.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Everythings still good with my 811 after the update. Although I can confirm that there were color tweeks others have said, it is noticeable


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

BFG said:


> Everythings still good with my 811 after the update. Although I can confirm that there were color tweeks others have said, it is noticeable


I cannot comment on that, but I am interested in your feedback on whether or not you feel this change you notice was an improvement to your PQ?


----------



## daro (May 20, 2005)

hi everyone. my 811 starter to download a new version of sorfware ,I want to know how long it takes . it being doit for a 3 hours ..
information....please im in the version 3.30 now.


----------



## gajit21 (Dec 24, 2004)

I just noticed that i received the latest update. So far no problems to report.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

daro said:


> hi everyone. my 811 starter to download a new version of sorfware ,I want to know how long it takes . it being doit for a 3 hours ..
> information....please im in the version 3.30 now.


My observed average is less than 8 minutes.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> My observed average is less than 8 minutes.


Can he safely power down and power back on and it will resume?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

logray said:


> Can he safely power down and power back on and it will resume?


As long as it is not displaying the "Updating Flash Memory Do not disturb" warning it should be safe to pull the plug, of course depending on the state the receiver is in, this is an opinion not a guarantee, I'd have to see it to know for certain. As such, milage may vary.

It is possible his power burped when it was downloading.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

Jason Nipp said:


> My observed average is less than 8 minutes.


My 811 started downloading at 7:02 and finally rebooted at 7:28 last night.

So far the only thing with P333 I've noted is that when directly changing (i.e., pressing the appropriate number buttons) to a channel, it seems to take around ten seconds for the 811 and the DP34 to settle on the satellite and transponder. The info banner pops up immediately, with no picture or sound. After the info banner times out, I'm left with no audio or video for a few seconds, then the info banner pops up again, and the picture w/sound finally appears.

Whoa, that was odd. I power-cycled, and right after the Acquiring Satellite 1-5 tests completed, the 811 went right to receiving programming instead of me having to wait to download the program guide. The reboot seems to have cured the excessive time to change channels issue, though.

So far, P333 looks good to me!


----------



## tonyp56 (Apr 26, 2004)

yeah, I turned my 811 off so that i could put some new ends on my coax cable, then hooked everything back up and turned the TV on and the 811 was froze in the dl screen. I just turned my 811 back on and then turned it back off, and 30 seconds later it started downloading again.

Jason, if this was just a small update then why did it take more than 15 minutes to download? Just wanted to let you know that it took a while on my 811. I was at 3.30 before the DL (yeah, went to 3.32, then back to 3.30, and now 3.33 ) Anyways, just letting you know it took more than 8 minutes for me, (it was around 16 or so minutes) no big deal, just FYI.  Thanks


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

After receiving the update and booting process, almost everything seems to work properly. One thing that I noticed is that my OTA digital channels all had a series of diagonal lines of noise in the video. This noise I associate with Analog where there is frequency harmonic, from a strong radio transmitter. I was able to restore normal picture quality by deleting/re-installing all digital OTA's.

The P3.33 software took around 20 minutes to install.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Downloaded today
Start: 3:25pm (accepted upgrade available message)
Finished: 3:50pm (programing back on)
Did d/l EPG after acquiring signals
Everything appears normal, only noticed the volume level differential between OTA DT locals and Dish Locals is barely noticeable.


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

Mine updated while I was at work. Haven't taken too much time to look for changes, but had something wierd happen. Turned the receiver on, get the acquiring signal screen. No signal on any sat, any transponder. Went outside to clean snow/ice off the dishes and discovered that there was nothing to clean off. Went back inside, tried to do power-button reset. Receiver locked up, wouldn't do anything, including power down, had to pull the AC plug. Receiver came back up and has been working fine ever since. - go figure.


----------



## Don_1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Question from a newbie.
How does one update their 811?
I just joined the hdtv crowd the other day.

Thanks


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Welcome, Don 1!

:welcome_s 


Just turn off your 811 and wait a few minutes, then turn it back on. It you have it set to automatically accept updates, it will let you know that's what it's doing. If you have it set to ask before downloading updates, it will inform you that an update is available and ask if you want to download it now. 

If you do not see either one of these messages, then the update hasn't been made available to the set of 811's that your particular receiver is in. (The updates don't go to everyone at once, but in groups.)

Hope this helps!


----------



## Don_1 (Dec 10, 2005)

I just checked and it was @ 3.30, now it's @ 3.33.
Now it's starting to freeze and stutter on the HD channels


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

:welcome_s Don.

1) I would first try a soft reboot. Hold down the power button and count to 10. 

if that does not work

2) Press the power button to place the unit in standby, pull the power cord, wait a minute or two and plug it back in. 

See if that does the trick.


----------



## Don_1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks guys , I'll try it now..crosses my fingers


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

I too noticed some stuttering video on TNTHD tonight. Nothing new though for the 811, I've seen this with every version for at least a year and a half. Just had to channel up and down to correct it, and it didn't come back.


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

Received the v.3.33 update yesterday (Thursday).....Started d/l @ 5:35PM....finished (including loading EPG) @ 5:52PM....BUT...I have noticed a lot of freeze-framing on HDNET Movies (9423) last night; the UP/DOWN "fix" was only temporary, though....Don't know if it was just this one channel....I watched CNN, local, and CBS (all SD) before the movie and had no trouble....


----------



## chipvideo (Nov 22, 2005)

dsanbo said:


> Received the v.3.33 update yesterday (Thursday).....Started d/l @ 5:35PM....finished (including loading EPG) @ 5:52PM....BUT...I have noticed a lot of freeze-framing on HDNET Movies (9423) last night; the UP/DOWN "fix" was only temporary, though....Don't know if it was just this one channel....I watched CNN, local, and CBS (all SD) before the movie and had no trouble....


I have that as well, but I haven't downloaded the new software.


----------



## Don_1 (Dec 10, 2005)

Soft rebooting the reciever seemed to have worked for me.
was able to finish watching Goonies with no problems.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

dsanbo said:


> Received the v.3.33 update yesterday (Thursday).....Started d/l @ 5:35PM....finished (including loading EPG) @ 5:52PM....BUT...I have noticed a lot of freeze-framing on HDNET Movies (9423) last night; the UP/DOWN "fix" was only temporary, though....Don't know if it was just this one channel....I watched CNN, local, and CBS (all SD) before the movie and had no trouble....


3.33 doesn't fix up/down "no info". Sorry. Hopefully the next version.

It seems to me like a cold boot does wonders after receiving 3.33.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks for saying that logray.

It has always been a strong recommendation to reboot after any update.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

I have the new release. I was watching OTA HD last night and wasn't channel surfing (my remote control was on the table) when the sreen suddenly blanked and was replaced with the "Step 1 - Downloading Data" banner. I few seconds later, the screen blanked again and the program resumed. I did nothing to start/stop this, nor did I notice any AC power interruptions.


----------



## hawki (Mar 9, 2005)

dsanbo said:


> Received the v.3.33 update yesterday (Thursday).....Started d/l @ 5:35PM....finished (including loading EPG) @ 5:52PM....BUT...I have noticed a lot of freeze-framing on HDNET Movies (9423) last night; the UP/DOWN "fix" was only temporary, though....Don't know if it was just this one channel....I watched CNN, local, and CBS (all SD) before the movie and had no trouble....


Ditto here but only on HDNet channel so far. All other channels appear to be fine right now.


----------



## chc59 (Sep 12, 2005)

Frequent freezing on HDNet movies. Sometimes thaws into a continuing series of still shots. Occasionally thaws with a buzz for audio. Change channel sometimes required to overcome these problems. A real pita while watching Glory this evening. Had the occasional audio dropout before this update, but never the freezing. Noticed no improvements with the update, only degredation.
Joe


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm hearing the "freezing" on HDNet/HDNet Movies is NOT just an 811/E* issue; D* subs (myself included....) are also getting it....


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Yes I would agree that the stuttering video we are seeing currently is not a problem with the 811, but a problem at E* with HDNET. I also have recently seen the same issues with VOOM and TNTHD. I know there is confirmation of VOOM giving people similar trouble on other hardware.

dsanbo, what receiver model do you have?


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

logray....
I now have an 811....but have ordered (no word as to when it's coming....!!) a VIP211/411 from E*...FWIW....I watched some HDNet last night without trouble; hopefully, any "bugs" are - or will sson be - remedied....


----------



## cpdretired (Aug 25, 2003)

I am currently at 3.30. My 811 starts to download the 3.33 software gets to three green bars and stops. I have upgrades without my permission. I have tried soft and hard reboots without any sucess in receiving new firmware. My signal level is over 100. Any ideas as to what the problem is?


----------



## leestoo (Mar 23, 2002)

I have had the same problem for over a year. When it happens to me, I do a switch check and then it seems to work.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

cpdretired said:


> I am currently at 3.30. My 811 starts to download the 3.33 software gets to three green bars and stops. I have upgrades without my permission. I have tried soft and hard reboots without any success in receiving new firmware. My signal level is over 100. Any ideas as to what the problem is?


I have seen the issue more than once. A memory dump usually remedies the situation. A check switch is easier to do. i would try that first.


----------



## cpdretired (Aug 25, 2003)

Jason Nipp said:


> I have seen the issue more than once. A memory dump usually remedies the situation. A check switch is easier to do. i would try that first.


Jason I did three switch checks. It seems to go further each time. The most it went was to about 3/4's of the download. The download hangs up each time. Tell me more about a memory dump. Can I do any damage to the 811? Doe's it have to be re-authorized by Dish..

After another switch check, recycling the power I finally have 3.33.


----------



## no1cwbyfan (Mar 11, 2003)

All weekend I have had audio dropouts on my 811, both OTA and sat channels. Very annoying! Anyone else?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

cpdretired said:


> Can I do any damage to the 811? Doe's it have to be re-authorized by Dish.


 I have never seen a case where damage has occurred but nothing is impossible.

I have heard of 2 cases where the box had to be re-subbed after a dump. It's rare but it is possible.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

cpdretired said:


> Can I do any damage to the 811? Doe's it have to be re-authorized by Dish..


Jason and/or his associates provided me the means to perform the procedure on my 811 several months ago. I felt it was helpful. It did not damage my receiver but I did have to do a Check Switch and I also had to re-create my favorites. I think it was called an, "NVM Dump."


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

Today I had to "one-finger-salute" (i.e., press-and-hold the power button on the front panel) my 811 to correct a "no info" issue with the EPG. I called up the EPG this morning while watching HDNet and I saw an episode of "Hogan's Heroes" coming up next. When I pressed the right arrow button to select the episode, I got the "Retreiving program information from satellite" pop-up and the bar moved along, indicating guide information was downloading. When it finished, however, instead of displaying the guide, the 811 went back to the current program. When I pressed "Guide", everything showed as "No Info" and I was unable to navigate the guide. All I could do was cancel.

After the reboot, the guide was okay. Has anybody else seen this?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeap.. FoxBat this is the exact description of the "No Info" issue. Dish has done some prelime work with 3.33 but has not implemented a fix for it though it is my understanding that they have root caused the issue.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

Ron, I haven't seen this for months (or several versions.) I thought the 811 engineers had squashed this one. Glad to hear that they have that bug in their sights...


----------



## Jossy122 (Dec 19, 2005)

I have a problem that may or may not be due to this update, I called up tech help last night (Sunday) and they are to have an engineer contact me by Tuesday;

When I tune to 9483(CBSHD) I get error code 002 at transponder 17..???
Tech help did not understand why I have the 811 requesting t17 when CBSHD is at t2.
We tried reboots and no result, my signal at t2 and every other transponder at sat 61.5 is adequate.

Anyone know of this problem?????
Everything else is fine.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Jossy122 said:


> I have a problem that may or may not be due to this update, I called up tech help last night (Sunday) and they are to have an engineer contact me by Tuesday;
> 
> When I tune to 9483(CBSHD) I get error code 002 at transponder 17..???
> Tech help did not understand why I have the 811 requesting t17 when CBSHD is at t2.
> ...


According to dishchannelchart 9483 is @ t17.

edit: 9483 on tp2 according to lyngsat.


----------



## Jossy122 (Dec 19, 2005)

logray said:


> According to dishchannelchart 9483 is @ t17.
> 
> edit: 9483 on tp2 according to lyngsat.


checked this out with dish tech and they agreed that T2 is the transponder, t17 has no feed for viewing.


----------



## Jossy122 (Dec 19, 2005)

T2 is the TP, my 811 is looking for T17, dish tech could not help me last night.
I realized this poblem Saturday, called it up Sunday. waiting for a reply.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Jossy122 said:


> T2 is the TP, my 811 is looking for T17, dish tech could not help me last night.
> I realized this poblem Saturday, called it up Sunday. waiting for a reply.


According to this thread, it's on TP17, NOT TP2.


----------

